# Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier



## mr.pink79 (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

Ich hab schon die Suche gequält aber leider nichts gefunden. Jetzt stell ich meine Frage einfach mal hier!

Mein Gewässer vor der Haustür ist vom Ufer schwer zu befischen. Vor allem in dieser Jahreszeit stehen die Fische an tieferen Stellen, die vom Ufer nur sehr schwer oder gar nicht zu erreichen sind! Ich spiele jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir einen schwimmenden Untersatz zu besorgen. Das Geld spielt ne Rolle, die Familie will auch was davon haben. Ich bin jetzt bei einem Kanadier gelandet und will mir den zu Weihnachten schenken!:q

Jetzt zur Frage. Meistens will ich schwer erreichbare Ufer anfahren, festmachen am Steilufer und angeln. Aber es müsste doch auch so zum Angeln taugen, oder? Ich weiß, dass es nicht zu kipp stabil ist. Also stehen und gemütlich fischen wird wahrscheinlich nichts. Aber im Sitzen, verankert müsste das doch auch gut gehen?
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Fischen vom Kanu?
Und dann brauch ich auch noch eine Empfehlung für eine kurze Gummirute (ca.2,10m)! Danke schon mal vorweg!


----------



## donlotis (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

Im Kanadier? Vor der Steilwand? Vor Anker?

Ich empfehle, dass Du Dir zuallerst eine gute Schwimmweste /-anzug zulegst!

Das mag bei Ententeich im Sitzen ja vielleicht noch gehen, sobald (auch schon kleinere) Wellen Deinen Kandier längsseits treffen, dann viel Spaß beim Fischen.  Vor allem, wenn dann noch eine Kapitale beißt und Du mit dem Kescher hantierst.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## honeybee (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

Möööönsch Markus....

Heißes Eisen was Du da planst..Kanu etc. würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen, zumal ich das Gewässer kenne#6
Ich hab noch ne Anka aufm Trailer stehen.....
Falls Du Interesse hast, PN


----------



## mr.pink79 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

so,aller Hoffnungen beraubt!:c

Steilwand ist wohl etwas übertrieben aber ist es wirklich so extrem auf einem Binnengewässer mit einem Kanadier? Ich kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen da ich bis her immer ein sicheres Gefühl bei wenigen Paddelausflügen hatte. Naja, dann werde ich halt einfach nur die schlecht zu erreichenden Stellen anpaddeln und dort vom Ufer angeln.


----------



## Tortugaf (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

Wenn du eine Familie hast ,kauf dir Ruderboot mit Schwimmweste  :m  u.selbst das ist ,nicht immer kippsicher |kopfkrat Habe schon viele Stunden im Kanu u.Kajak verbracht,auch bei starken Wind u.auf dem Meer.Ich denke solange das Wasser nicht zu  kalt ist (Unterkühlung nach dem Kentern) u.nicht zu viele Sachen an hat #6(mit dicken Klamoten schwimmt es sich schlecht ohne Schwimmweste) ist das Angeln gut möglich,aber ein Boot ist meiner Meinung  zum angeln  immer besser.#6#6#6  Tortugaf


----------



## mr.pink79 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

Hey Jana. Klar, Anka und Trailer wäre super aber ich will den Kanadier auch anders nutzen.(ein wenig sportliche Betätigung|rolleyes) und das wichtigste das Familien-ok liegt vor!!!

Bei meinen bisherigen Kanuausflügen ging das alles ziemlich gut. Bin auch schon leichtes Wildwasser gepaddelt und kleine, fiese Bächchen zum Bibermonitoring. Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das so ein überbreiter Kanadier da solche Probleme macht. 

P.s. muss eh mal vorbei kommen! Viele Fragen, Ködermangel (es kotzt mich echt langsam an vom Ufer), Bauteil für dich!


----------



## honeybee (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

ja markus

Binnengewässer iss ok. Bleiloch iss anders...*gg*
Dort haste wie einen Kamin....nicht umsonst wurden dieses Jahr 2x Kanufahrer von der WSP gerettet.

Wenn Du unbedingt ein Kanadier/Kanu willst, hier gibt jemand eines aus Alu günstig an


----------



## honeybee (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

Clown Du....musst Du machen Mund auf....

Boot liegt doch dort, incl Drehsitze.......gegen nen kleinen Obolus isses
Deins für nen Tag


----------



## mr.pink79 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

Stimmt is wirklich anders! Ich hab mir das so vorgestellt. Ich kenne so ziemlich alle Zufahrtswege, auch die durch den Forst darf ich bald fahren:vik:. Angelstelle aussuchen, hinfahren, Kanu wässern, und die stellen im näheren Umfeld ansteuern,evtl. anlegen wo man nicht hinkommt! Bei guten Bedingungen auch mal draußen angeln. Das ich nicht mal kentere kann mir natürlich keiner garantieren, das ist mir klar. Für weite Touren durchs Fjörd wollte ichs eigentlich nicht hernehmen. Dann lieber mit dem Auto umsetzen. Naja ich überlege!
PN folgt


----------



## mr.pink79 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

Was ich dann überhaupt nicht verstehe - Wie funktioniert das denn mit so einem sit-on-top oder ähnl. auf der Ostsee? kippen die denn nicht oder  haben die soviel bessere Wasserlage als ein Kanadier?


----------



## Ansgar (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

Moin,

check nicht, was das Problem ist? Habe schon 1000 x vom Kanu aus geangelt?? Ist doch gar kein Thema??
Gerade vom Kanadier nicht? 

Wuerde mich da nicht so verunsichern lassen - klar, man sollte sich evtl nicht gerade ne Stelle aussuchen, an der man UEBERHAUPT NICHT an Land kommt, aber ansonsten ist das doch ok? 

Und kentern tut man da auch nicht immer gleich mit - die sind doch recht stabil? Schwimmweste ist doch eh klar... 

Und die Sit on Top Kajaks sind natuerlich besser geeignet fuer die Ostsee und so - aber wenn Du Dir nen Ausleger besorgen wuerdest, waere das auch kein Thema. Nur fuer die Ostsee ist Dein Kanadier viel zu lahm, da paddelst Du Dich tot - mit nem vernuenftigen Kajak bist Du da besser dran, aber darum geht es hier ja garnicht... Fuer nen See oder Fluss ist n Kanu voll in Ordnung finde ich... Klar ein Ruderboot waere besser aber das Ding auf dem Autodach und denn da lange rum schleppen etc - ich weiss nicht...  Das duerfte auch beim Kanadier das Hauptproblem sein... Die Dinger wiegen > 30kg da musst Du ganz schoen pumpen wenn Du die weit schleppen musst oder alleine aufs Autodach heben willst. 

Also, hoffe das hilft etwas

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Mit nem Ausleger kannste sogar in dem Ding stehen und fischen... Angewoehnen wuerde ich mir das aber trotzdem wegen Familie nicht unbedingt, die Kids sind da immer bisschen leichtsinnig... 

PPS: Kanu alleine bei Wind paddeln (und wie gesagt aufs Dach heben) ist nicht so ideal - immer besser einen 2ten dabei zu haben, ansonsten biste evtl mit nem Kajak (selbst nen 2er Kajak - hatte lange Zeit ein 2 Mann Faltboot von dem ich alleine gefischt habe) besser dran... Offenes Kajak ist besser - ansonsten vorher Eskimo Rolle ueben... )


----------



## Feedermaik (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

Wenn in der Hornhechtzeit die Angler auf dem Rügendamm Schulter an Schulter standen,war ich immer mit dem Kanu am "Wampener Riff"und Umgebung.Kann euch nur sagen,war klasse Spinnfischen.(auch bei mässigem Wind)

Auch zum Hechtfischen in unzugänglichen meckl. Seen hat das gut geklappt.Man landet auch Meterfische im Kanu,also nur Mut.

Denk trotzdem an deine Sicherheit,du hast schliesslich Familie!

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Feedermaik (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

Ich hatte allerdings ein Paddel nur für den Notfall bei.
Eine LKW-Batterie + E-Motor = mehr Spass und Sicherheit.
Die Batterie stabilisiert den Kahn ganz gut,`ne Kiste Bier glaube auch....:q


----------



## Ansgar (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*



Feedermaik schrieb:


> Wenn in der Hornhechtzeit die Angler auf dem Rügendamm Schulter an Schulter standen,war ich immer mit dem Kanu am "Wampener Riff"und Umgebung.Kann euch nur sagen,war klasse Spinnfischen.(auch bei mässigem Wind)
> 
> Auch zum Hechtfischen in unzugänglichen meckl. Seen hat das gut geklappt.Man landet auch Meterfische im Kanu,also nur Mut.
> 
> ...



Hi Feedermaik - wow Respect - mit dem Kanu auf der Ostsee, das ist nicht schlecht :q:q#6

Ganz generell glaube ich, dass dieser Beitrag mal verschoben werden sollte, denn ich glaube Leute werden weniger ueber Sicherheit usw schreiben, wenn etwas klarer wird, dass es hier *NICHT **UM OSTSEEANGELN *geht (obwohl im MEFO und BELLYBOOT FORUM). So wie ich das verstehe geht es hier um Fresh Water - und da ist ein Kanu voll in Ordnung... 
Und so wie Feedermaik sagt - selbst nen Meterhecht kann man so angeln - kein Thema...

Cheers
Ansgar

Hahaha - ne LKW Batterie?? Zu geil.... Das mit der Kiste Bier lass mal lieber fuer nach'm angeln...


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

Moin alle zusammen
@ Mr. Pink: Habe jetzt seit kurzem ein SOT Kajak, und geb Dir den Tip: Geh mal auf " Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus". Da haben sich einige über Vorteile vom SOT geäußert.Ob man dass Angeln auf der Ostsee mit dem Angeln auf einem Strömungsgewässer vergleichen kann, will ich nicht beurteilen, aber die Stabilität beim Angel-SOT ist superstabil durch die Rumpfform.
Da gibt es zwei Kipppunkte: einmal zur einfachen Krängung, und dann sehr viel später der Punkt, wo das Ding kippt.
Ich kann inzwischen sehr entspannt auch quer sitzen beim fischen, bin über Gurt fest mit dem Boot verbunden, das Boot lenzt sich selbst, und das Einsteigen klappt auch recht einfach.

Peter


----------



## Feedermaik (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

Hoi Ansgar,

Wampener Riff ist Bodden.Ist aber trotzdem nicht ganz ohne.

Vor gut zehn Jahren war ich mal mit einem Kumpel auf dem Bodden und wir haben vor lauter angeln nicht bemerkt,das eine Front reinzieht.Hat innerhalb von Minuten auf eine gute ACHTaufgefrischt.In Böen wars brutal.Keine Berufsschifffahrt,nicht`s mehr.....

der Sturm hat den Kurs bestimmt....und der ging Richtung Ostsee!

Nur gut,dass der Bodden oft sehr flach ist.Ich konnte in ca. 80cm tiefen Wasser aussteigen und die Kiste auf die Insel Ruden ziehen.Gute 400 Meter bei ca. 8°C Wassertemperatur.War richtig übel.
Wir haben dann auf der Insel übernachtet und am nächsten Mogen weitergefischt.

Ich glaube,zu solchen Aktionen fehlt mir heute der Mut.Das war damals ganz schön eng.

Bin froh,das ich heute davon berichten kann.Ich kannte andere,die sind mit grösserem Boot draussen geblieben!!!!

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## guifri (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

you never boat alone

http://www.eastcoastkayakfishing.com/images/zoom/ZXEMQJ/viewsize/j-bay5-7-06tv1.jpg


----------



## peterws (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

Angeln vom Kanu kann ich nur empfehlen. Habe schon ganze (Angel-) Urlaube im Kanu verbracht (Seen/Flüsse) und hat bisher immer sehr gut funktioniert. Neben Spinnfischen auch Schleppfischen mit 2 Ruten. Umkippen wird man, etwas Kanu-Erfahrung vorausgesetzt, nicht. Wenn man "nicht-Kanu-Erfahrene" Mitfahrer hat sollte man ein wenig mehr aufpassen.

Übrigens kein anderes Boot gleitet so geräuschlos über einen stillen See!


----------



## mr.pink79 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*



> dass es hier *NICHT **UM OSTSEEANGELN *geht (obwohl im MEFO und BELLYBOOT FORUM). So wie ich das verstehe geht es hier um Fresh Water - und da ist ein Kanu voll in Ordnung...


Ich wußte beim einstellen schon nicht so richtig wohin damit! Also es geht mir haupsächlich um die Bleiloch-Talsperre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







und ab und an mal Kanuwandern mit Familie auf Saale und Co. Dann auch ohne Angeln! 



> Fuer nen See oder Fluss ist n Kanu voll in Ordnung finde ich... Klar ein Ruderboot waere besser aber das Ding auf dem Autodach und denn da lange rum schleppen etc - ich weiss nicht... Das duerfte auch beim Kanadier das Hauptproblem sein... Die Dinger wiegen > 30kg da musst Du ganz schoen pumpen wenn Du die weit schleppen musst oder alleine aufs Autodach heben willst.


In diese Richtung habe ich auch überlegt. Besonders beim wasserwandern mit einem Kanadier mit ca. 90cm Breite hatte ich immer ein sehr gutes und sicheres Gefühl. Ich habe im Moment ein super Angebot für so eine Mischung aus Kanu/Kanadier. Wiegt knappe 30kg, 87cm Breit in der Mitte. Ich traue mir durchaus zu das Ding allein aufs Autodach zu heben und auch ein paar Meter zu tragen. Ich glaub ich kauf das Ding erstmal, probiers aus und der Preis ist so gut, den bekomm ich im Sommer locker wieder!


Die Bedenken die hier geäußert werden kann ich schon gut verstehen aber einige ermutigen mich doch das ich nicht gleich bei jeder Welle umfalle und eine komplett neue Ausrüstung(im besten Fall:g) brauche. Die Sicherheit hat natürlich Vorang und um ein paar Konstruktionen zur Ladungssicherung komme ich bestimmt nicht herum. Die ersten Ausfahrten werden dann  auch nah am Ufer sein. So richtig viel Abstand zwischen zwei Ufern gibt es sowieso nicht. Wie Honeybee schon erwähnt hat, sind wahrscheinlich besonders die Windverhältnisse unberechenbar. Das heißt dann halt bei Wind wie in den letzten Tagen das Kanu zu Hause lassen. 

Aber wenn sich hier einige mit dem Kanu/Kajak auf die Ostsee
trauen dann muss das doch klappen!!!!


----------



## heinzrch (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

ich fahr Canadier im Fluß und hab auch ein Angelboot. Im Winter auf dem See ist ein Canadier sehr schwer zu händeln wenn Wind aufkommt. Das Problem sind weniger die Wellen, als der Wind. Das Risiko im Winter vom Canadier zu angeln, ist mir trotz  guter Fahrtechnik zu hoch. Im Falle einer Kenterung hast du mehrere Probleme: du musst den Canadier entleeren, aufrichten und noch wieder ins Boot kommen, obwohl du unter Schock und kurz vorm Erfrieren bist, und dein Angelzeug geht auf Tauchstation. Probiers einfach mal im Sommer, da ist es ne feine Sache, und du weist,was im Winter auf dich zukommt.


----------



## mr.pink79 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

Ich denke auch das die Übung im Sommer kommt. Es geht mir vor allem um die Winterpreise! Das hat mir mein Vermieter "angelernt". Der kauft im Juli immer Schneepflüge!:q

An einem schönen Wintertag kann man bestimmt trotzdem zum Angelplatz paddeln wenn dieser vom Ufer kaum zu erreichen ist.  
Oft sehe ich hier auch Angler mit Schlauchbooten ohne Motor. Die haben es gegen den Wind bestimmt auch nicht leicht. dann lieber Kanadier!


----------



## Marcus van K (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

Als ich im Frühjahr auf Fühnen war, fuhr auch jemand mit dem Kanu an mir vorbei und hatte dabei 2 Ruten zum schleppen draußen.

Also funtzen wird das sicher.............

Bock hätte ich ja auch darauf aber mein Weibchen würd mir sicher n Vogel zeigen lol


----------



## DonCamile (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

http://www.kanudiscount.de/Angebote/schnaeppchen.htm


----------



## fischer696 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

saubere Sache


----------



## raubangler (5. Dezember 2007)

*Benutzername*



mr.pink79 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das die Übung im Sommer kommt. Es geht mir vor allem um die Winterpreise! Das hat mir mein Vermieter "angelernt". Der kauft im Juli immer Schneepflüge!:q
> 
> An einem schönen Wintertag kann man bestimmt trotzdem zum Angelplatz paddeln wenn dieser vom Ufer kaum zu erreichen ist.
> Oft sehe ich hier auch Angler mit Schlauchbooten ohne Motor. Die haben es gegen den Wind bestimmt auch nicht leicht. dann lieber Kanadier!



Wenn Du noch auf der Suche nach einem Kanadier bist, dann achte darauf, dass dieses nicht diese Indianerhöcker vorne und hinten hat.
Das Boot sieht damit zwar hübscher aus, aber das sind zuerst gute Segelflächen!
Bei stärkerem Wind kann ich mit meinem Kanadier deshalb nicht mehr durch den Wind drehen.


----------



## St-Hubertus (21. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln vom Kanu/Kanadier*

Hollo mr.pink79

Weihnachten ist ja lange her ,und hast dir ein Kanu gegönnt???
warst schon damit unterwegs???


----------

